# KVA Calculation



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

(0.513x4)x480/1000 = .98496


http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/kVA_to_Amp_Calculator.htm


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Line to neutral it's 277 x .513x4/1000=.568


----------

